

Ask HN: Which websites' visual design have inspired you lately? - jlangenauer

I'm about to start on the visual design of my latest project, so am looking for some inspiration. Posted here as I guess others might be interested in this too.
======
torontos
<http://investors.dressrush.com/>

<http://squareup.com>

<http://feefighters.com> (go through the funnel to see what I mean) and their
other page <http://samurai.feefighters.com>

<http://andyet.com>

------
ed209
• <http://dribbble.com/>

• <http://www.kylesteed.com/>

• <http://usabilla.com/>

• <http://www.stamped.com/> (the app)

------
asanwal
Mailchimp (www.mailchimp.com)

Their UI/UX is fantastic. We're big users and they've seemingly thought of
everything from the perspective of how the customer will use their service and
tried to make it as intuitive/easy as possible.

------
twog
<http://twogiraffes.com> <http://kyan.com/> <http://www.glitch.com/>

------
eps
Have a look at collections on

1\. <http://patterntap.com> and

2\. <http://dribbble.com>

------
tucson
<http://www.ideaswarm.com/> <http://www.theresumator.com/>

------
amccloud
<http://stripe.com/>

------
JacobIrwin
I've been building this site for a client/partner:
<http://www.bartonirwin.com> (unfinished; will soon replace:
<http://www.aristaballroom.com>)... I'd welcome any feedback.

